# Pee Wee's Playhouse on Adult Swim...Why?



## Wereserpent (Jul 15, 2006)

Why is Pee Wee's Playhouse on Adult Swim?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2006)

...because the guys at AS seem to thinnk its hilarious.

Instead, I just feel pain. Mission Hill wasn't great, but I'd take that over Pee Wee anyday.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 15, 2006)

Because it's (a) surprisingly funny, and (b) chock full of adult humor, from politics to blatant sexual innuendo. The fact that the latter was either never noticed or never a problem for CBS on Saturday mornings is still a mystery to me.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 15, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Because it's (a) surprisingly funny, and (b) chock full of adult humor, from politics to blatant sexual innuendo. The fact that the latter was either never noticed or never a problem for CBS on Saturday mornings is still a mystery to me.




I think that you might be reading too much into it if you see tons of innappropriate humor in it.  A lot of kids shows have a lot of weird stuff that older minds read too much into and construe it as something nasty.


----------



## rom90125 (Jul 15, 2006)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Why is Pee Wee's Playhouse on Adult Swim?




Because torturing us with Saved By The Bell wasn't good enough for the rat b@stards at AS...


----------



## CrusaderX (Jul 15, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Because it's (a) surprisingly funny, and (b) chock full of adult humor, from politics to blatant sexual innuendo.




So is _Cheers_, but I don't want that on Adult Swim, either. 

The question here is, "Why does the Cartoon Network continue to show non-cartoon programming?".


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 16, 2006)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I thonk that you might be reading too much into it if you see tons of innappropriate humor in it.  A lot of kids shows have a lot of weird stuff that older minds read too much into and construe it as something nasty.



I can only go with what both Paul Ruebens (Pee Wee) and other show writers have said about the characters and the stories. I heard a fairly recent interview with Ruebens where he specficially noted that he was stunned that CBS never pulled it due to the dozen or more adult-oriented humor bits in ever episode.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 16, 2006)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> The question here is, "Why does the Cartoon Network continue to show non-cartoon programming?".



My guess is that it is similar in concept to much of the stuff on AS, something that is still normally considered as being for children but that is in fact for adults.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe enough people like the show that it's being put back on air.  That it's going onto Adult Swim is just amazing.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it is better then a lot of the cartoons they show


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 16, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I can only go with what both Paul Ruebens (Pee Wee) and other show writers have said about the characters and the stories. I heard a fairly recent interview with Ruebens where he specficially noted that he was stunned that CBS never pulled it due to the dozen or more adult-oriented humor bits in ever episode.





Really?  Any source?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think it is better then a lot of the cartoons they show




Hrm.  Maybe I don't have enough experience with what they show.  Imagining something worse than is something I can't do.


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 16, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe enough people like the show that it's being put back on air.  That it's going onto Adult Swim is just amazing.




It's just enough people at CN and AS like it and they were probably able to get a good price for it.  Add to that the idea that showing it is considered edgy, at least by the folks who sign the checks to put it on the air.  It was supposedly a satire of children's programming but CBS didn't quite get that.


----------



## SnowRaven (Jul 16, 2006)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Why is Pee Wee's Playhouse on Adult Swim?



Because they hadn't driven off all their viewers yet, so they're seeking new methods.


----------



## Villano (Jul 16, 2006)

Pee Wee's Playhouse was a great show.  The problem is that it isn't a cartoon.  We can add this along with Saved By The Bell, Spider-Man, and Dumb And Dumber to the "Why the hell is this on Cartoon Network?" list.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Jul 16, 2006)

I watch a half an episodfe last week.  Some of the stuff made me giggle.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 16, 2006)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Really?  Any source?



Ruebens touched on it in an interview on NPR's Fresh Air about two years ago (when the DVDs were released), and the rest are interviews that I've heard or seen in various places. I remember a couple of writers on either Letterman or Conan about 5-7 years ago who were there for other projects but the topic was discussed.


----------



## Mark (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul Ruebens just finished a script for a new Pee Wee movie.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 16, 2006)

Pee Wee's Playhouse, Tom Goes to the Mayor, Saved by the Bell...

I still watch stuff on CN.  But it's no longer something I can depend on to have good late-night programming.  These days I'm just as likely to have to turn the channel in disgust as I am to be able to set down the remote.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

When I still watched Adult Swim, it was going down hill with Tom Goes to the Mayor and stuff like that.  My schedule prevents me from watching it regularly, which has become one of the blessing of working 3rd shift unfortunately 

Then again, I didn't like Sealab either.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 16, 2006)

I watched a few minutes of it, so I didn't see the whole episode.

The original airings of PeeWee's Playhouse has some animation bits (the opening credits, the Penny cartoons).  Were those included?

Quite a stretch, I know.  But I, too, was wondering what this was on Cartoon Network.  Maybe they just wanted a show with a future Oscar nominee in it.....


----------



## The_lurkeR (Jul 16, 2006)

SnowRaven said:
			
		

> Because they hadn't driven off all their viewers yet, so they're seeking new methods.






			
				Villano said:
			
		

> The problem is that it isn't a cartoon.  We can add this along with Saved By The Bell, Spider-Man, and Dumb And Dumber to the "Why the hell is this on Cartoon Network?" list.




Quoted for truth. I rarely find anything worth watching on there any more.


----------



## Filby (Jul 16, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> Paul Ruebens just finished a script for a new Pee Wee movie.




Really? I thought he was bound by law not to reprise the character.


----------



## Kesh (Jul 17, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> Really? I thought he was bound by law not to reprise the character.



 Er, never heard of that one. It's just that the character had a rather bad reputation after Reuben's arrests.

Lots of info on Wikipedia.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 17, 2006)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> It was supposedly a satire of children's programming but CBS didn't quite get that.



The 1981 HBO-recorded Roxy Theater stage show of _Pee Wee's Playhouse_ certainly was.   I was terribly disappointed that the CBS show was dramatically tamed down from the Roxy Theater stage show and never watched more than a few episodes when the CBS-version of the show was first aired.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is the real reason why AS is showing Peewee's playhouse.

[sblock]they want to *&** with us, and they can[/sblock]


----------

